# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Pénèlope hamster syrien - Association Les Aristopoils

## Les Aristopoils

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pénèlope
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Cette jolie demoiselle est issue d'une portée non voulue. Elle est de couleur bleue et est toute mimi. Elle est sociable et attend des maîtres qui sauront répondre à ses besoins et ses attentes.

N'hésitez pas à nous contacter pour plus de renseignements (lesaristopoils.nacs@gmail.com).

----------


## Les Aristopoils

elle a une piste sérieuse à l'étude. Croisons les doigts pour que cela se concrétise.

----------

